# tal vez ayude, manejar el boton encendido

## ensarman

bueno estuve haciendo lo imposible para que al presionar el boton de encendido de mi PC no se apage en kde, sino que powerdevil maneje el evento del boton de encendido.

bueno despues de mucho batallar por intentar hacerlo solo, se me ocurrio usar a ubuntu como base, entonces use la configuracion de ubuntu y la modifique un poco para que esto funcione.

entonces lo que hice es que ACPI en vez de enviar apagado al presionar el boton de encendido ejecute un script.

gvim /etc/acpi/default.sh

```

#!/bin/sh

# /etc/acpi/default.sh

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

group=${1%%/*}

action=${1#*/}

device=$2

id=$3

value=$4

log_unhandled() {

   logger "ACPI event unhandled: $*"

}

case "$group" in

   button)

      case "$action" in

         power)

                        #aqui cmabie init 0 por 

            /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh 

            ;;

         # if your laptop doesnt turn on/off the display via hardware

         # switch and instead just generates an acpi event, you can force

         # X to turn off the display via dpms.  note you will have to run

         # 'xhost +local:0' so root can access the X DISPLAY.

         #lid)

         #   xset dpms force off

         #   ;;

         *)   log_unhandled $* ;;

      esac

      ;;

   ac_adapter)

      case "$value" in

         # Add code here to handle when the system is unplugged

         # (maybe change cpu scaling to powersave mode).  For

         # multicore systems, make sure you set powersave mode

         # for each core!

         #*0)

         #   cpufreq-set -g powersave

         #   ;;

         # Add code here to handle when the system is plugged in

         # (maybe change cpu scaling to performance mode).  For

         # multicore systems, make sure you set performance mode

         # for each core!

         #*1)

         #   cpufreq-set -g performance

         #   ;;

         *)   log_unhandled $* ;;

      esac

      ;;

   *)   log_unhandled $* ;;

esac
```

ahora creamos el archivo pwrbtn.sh

gvim /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh

```

# getXuser gets the X user belonging to the display in $displaynum.

# If you want the foreground X user, use getXconsole!

getXuser() {

        user=`pinky -fw | awk '{ if ($2 == ":'$displaynum'" || $(NF) == ":'$displaynum'" ) { print $1; exit; } }'`

        if [ x"$user" = x"" ]; then

                startx=`pgrep -n startx`

                if [ x"$startx" != x"" ]; then

                        user=`ps -o user --no-headers $startx`

                fi

        fi

        if [ x"$user" != x"" ]; then

                userhome=`getent passwd $user | cut -d: -f6`

                export XAUTHORITY=$userhome/.Xauthority

        else

                export XAUTHORITY=""

        fi

        export XUSER=$user

}

# Skip if we just in the middle of resuming.

test -f /var/lock/acpisleep && exit 0

# If the current X console user is running a power management daemon that

# handles suspend/resume requests, let them handle policy This is effectively

# the same as 'acpi-support's '/usr/share/acpi-support/policy-funcs' file.

getXconsole() {

   console=`fgconsole`;

   displaynum=`ps t tty$console | sed -n -re 's,.*/X .*:([0-9]+).*,\1,p'`

   if [ x"$displaynum" != x"" ]; then

      export DISPLAY=":$displaynum"

      getXuser

   fi

}

getXconsole

PMS="gnome-settings-daemon kpowersave xfce4-power-manager"

PMS="$PMS guidance-power-manager.py dalston-power-applet"

if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null; then

        exit

elif test "$XUSER" != "" && pidof dcopserver > /dev/null && test -x /usr/bin/dcop && /usr/bin/dcop --user $XUSER kded kded loadedModules | grep -q klaptopdaemon; then

        exit

elif test "$XUSER" != "" && test -x /usr/bin/qdbus; then

        kded4pid=$(pgrep -n -u $XUSER kded4)

        if test "$kded4pid" != ""; then

                dbusaddr=$(su - $XUSER -c "grep -z DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS /proc/$kded4pid/environ")

                if test "$dbusaddr" != "" && su - $XUSER -c "export $dbusaddr; qdbus org.kde.kded" | grep -q powerdevil; then

                        exit

                fi

        fi

fi

# If all else failed, just initiate a plain shutdown.

/sbin/shutdown -h now "Power button pressed"
```

y para finalizar le damos permiso de ejecucion al archivo creado

#chmod +x /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh

esto lo unico que hace es inhablitar el apagado cuando se presione el boton en medio de una sesion de gnome, kde, lxde, xfce4 si es que existen sus respectivos gestores de energia, sean estos gnome-power-manager, powerdevil, xfce-power-manager y deja a estos hacer el manejo de los eventos del boton

espero que les sirva

----------

## Latinvs

Según estos dos, con eliminar acpid y quedarse con powerdevil basta. Yo no he hecho la prueba, pero los dos participantes dicen en ese hilo que ninguno ha experimentado problemas:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820039-start-0.html

Tal vez debería abrir un hilo nuevo, no sé, pero me sumo a la pregunta del autor del mensaje en el foro gringo: realmente hace falta otro gestor de energía aparte del del escritorio? Un montón de herramientas: laptop-mode-tools, pm-utils, cpufreqd, powerdevil, como se llamen los de Gnome y otros... Hay alguna ventaja en tener instalado m'as de uno si sobre todo se trabaja sobre un EE y casi nunca en consola pura, sin X? Y viceversa?, eliminar el gestor de energía del escritorio y usar alguno de los otros, que imagino que son más baratos en recursos?

----------

## ensarman

en modo escritorio se trabajan solo con permisos de usuario, mientras que acpid funciona con permisos de root, ademas, si es que necesitas apagar el escritorio desde la consola el powedevil no va funcionar  :Wink: 

----------

## Latinvs

Obviamente nada que requiera un escritorio va a funcionar si no esté dicho escritorio cargado, por eso mi duda sobre la utilidad de tener ambos gestores de energía si alguien nunca está en la consola (auténtica, no sobre un emulador de terminal tipo Konsole, que funcione en un entorno de escritorio, claro) y el 100% de su uso del ordenador es en escritorio.

No entiendo qué quieres decir con lo de los permisos, o mejor dicho, no entiendo qué ventajas puede tener para ese usuario doméstico de ejemplo, que nunca sale de su escritorio y sólo tiene una cuenta de usuario en su máquina, que su gestor de energía se ejecute con unos permisos u otros mientras gestione bien el consumo de energía. Por eso digo ¿no daría igual usar acpid, establecer las políticas energéticas, aunque se tenga que usar "su" o autentificarse como root en el momento puntual de configurar esas políticas y olvidarse del gestor del escritorio, o viceversa, usar el gestor del escritorio y cargarse acpid y todo lo que sea ajeno a ese gestor del escritorio?

A veces me "molesta" que los escritorios implementen sus propios sistemas para hacer cosas que ya se podían hacer desde consola hace años y con un uso de recursos muchísimo menor (me sigo preguntando ¿qué tenía de malo "locate" que no se podía construir Nepomuk sobre esa base?). Supongo que hay un motivo para ello, no creo que a nadie le guste trabajar para hacer algo que ya han hecho otros, pero no sé, para los legos en programación todo eso nos resulta un poco misterioso, jeje.

Saludos.

----------

## ensarman

no entiendo que no entiendes, gentoo no esta diseñada par ese tipo de usuario que solo tiene una cuenta de usuario y navega en internet  :Razz:  lo que hice en mi primer post es simplemente usar un script de ubuntu y adaptarlo a gentoo, para que el boton de encendido lo maneje acpid o sino cunado un gestor de escritorio este funcionando, que acpid lo deje de maneje y que el gestor de energia del escritorio lo maneje.

esto de hecho no esta escho para un usuario domestico de hecho no tiene ninguna ventaja para el  :Wink:  de hecho usar gentoo no tiene ninguna ventaja para un usuario domestico, ese usuario debería usar ubuntu y no gentoo, no crees ???

----------

## Latinvs

No, no lo creo. Es un mito eso de que Gentoo es para profesionales de la informático o frikis, lo mismo se decía, y se sigue diciendo, de Linux en general, pero no tiene fundamento.

Gentoo es para el usuario que quiera tener un nivel de control y de optimización de su sistema muy superior al que permiten otras distros, y sin necesidad de tener los conocimientos casi de informático de carrera que implicaría montarse un "Linux from scratch". La prueba: mi viejo Pentium IV con una gráfica de 16 MB que ahora usa mi hermana de 13 años con KDE 4, efectos activados plasmoides en una cantidad que daña la vista, con Kubuntu renqueaba, con Debian algo menos, pero también y con Gentoo tiene un funcionamiento más que decente, teniendo en cuenta la máquina.

Gentoo es perfecta para el usuario doméstico que quiera sacar el mejor partido posible a su máquina, la use para lo que la use, y desde luego cualquier usuario doméstico avanzado, aunque sólo use una cuenta de usuario, con ganas de leer y preguntar para aprender un poco va a sacar provecho de esta distro.

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> esto de hecho no esta escho para un usuario domestico de hecho no tiene ninguna ventaja para el 

 

Bien, eso era lo que no entendía. Gracias por la respuesta, y suerte con tu guión  :Smile: 

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos, he estado siguiendo este post porque me llamo la atención el titulo pues he tenido problemas para que KDE gestione el brillo automaticamente de mi laptop porque siempre  me toca bajarlo manualmente a cada arranque, pero independientemente de ello me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena sobre este comentario:

 *Quote:*   

> esto de hecho no esta escho para un usuario domestico de hecho no tiene ninguna ventaja para el  de hecho usar gentoo no tiene ninguna ventaja para un usuario domestico, ese usuario debería usar ubuntu y no gentoo, no crees ???

 

con el debido respeto a todos me uno a la opinión de Latinvs, pues me parece que Gentoo a pesar de tener fama de ser solo para "usuarios avanzados" por su particular forma de instalación y por ser el usuario el que decide toda la personalización de su sistema, esta al alcance de cualquier usuario que con paciencia y ganas de aprender puede tenerlo en su ordenador; prueba de ello es su servidor que sin ser informático de carrera ni estudiar una carrera afín (estudiante de ingenieria industrial por si se lo preguntaban  :Wink:  ), tengo gentoo instalado en mi equipo portatil y en el de escritorio, apoyandome en la documentación, el foro y mucho googlear, y me parece una distro increhible  :Smile:  .

Sinceramente no tengo nada contra ninguna otra distro, es mas yo pase por muchas distros antes de quedarme con Gentoo, y ubuntu no fue la excepción, y en base a ello puedo decirte que siempre tenía algun que otro problema de configuración, compatibilidad, kwin funcionaba a medias o definitivamente no funcionaba, y aunque el rendimiento era bastante bueno, con gentoo se ha disparado hasta las nubes   :Razz:  , siento mi sistema muchisimo mas estable y con todos los efectos de escritorio activados  :Twisted Evil:  , sin contar que porque mi ancho de banda es limitado y con las distros precompiladas tenía que bajar innumerables actualizaciones de paquetes que ni enterado estaba que existian o si en realidad las necesitaba, mientras que con Gentoo me ha sido todo mas amigable y entendible, así que como usuario "domestico" estas son las ventajas que he encontrado, disculpen si es desviado del tema pero solo queria aportar mi opinión para que desmitifiquemos nuestra distro  :Very Happy:  .

Saludos.

----------

## ensarman

personalmente a un usuario domestico, para que experimente linux, le aconsejaría ubuntu, con gentoo lo quemaría xD lo veria tan compicado que odiaría linux desde la primera vez, normalmente los usuarios domestico no quieren persoanalizacion solo quieren usabilidad.

un usuario avanzado por el contrario, si podria buscar la personalización que ofrece gentoo. es mas muy pocos usuarios avanzados buscamos lo que ofrece gentoo, muchos solo quieren su linux para programar y tenerlo listo.

----------

## cameta

Yo lo uso para navegar por internet y para el procesador de textos.   :Wink: 

Por cierto absolutamente de acuerdo con ensarman, gentoo no es una buena distribución para empezar con linux.

----------

## acidrums4

Volviendo al tema original de este post, he hecho lo indicado pero no me funcionó. Antes había mirado por si hay alguna cosa que mande a apagar el computador al presionar el botón de encendido (un portátil HP Pavilion DV 2000) desde la BIOS pero no hay ninguna opción que determine eso.

----------

